# Per Event Pricing



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't know how many of you are on a per-event basis with your pricing but I'm no longer doing the per-push nightmare anymore. Seasonal contracts aren't really my cup of tea as I do a lot of smaller businesses and no HOA's.

We split up commercial lots by the storm total. 1-5", 5-10" and 10"+

One price per event regardless of trips. Got sick and tired of squabbles over how many times we were on the lot, or how to price out a quick clean-up trip, etc.

Salting is done based on another formula.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I do it that way and dont get any complaints. Its easier for everyone.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

As of now...I should have a mix of per event, per push, and hourly.


----------



## aalandscape (Oct 18, 2010)

what is the formula on salting?


----------



## snobama (Nov 19, 2008)

wait until you have a 5.1" snowstorm... ha!


----------



## AEI (Nov 1, 2009)

If you charge right/enough anything works really! Elements of this business is far from stress free.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

a good balance of all types of accounts is really the key to making sure you make money in this buisness. that way, doesnt matter if its a dry year, or a blizzard you make money.

the per event is good, i hope when you bid them that your actually figuring that more than half the time you will have to plow them 2-3 times


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

aalandscape;1091018 said:


> what is the formula on salting?


On my per-event...salting is a fixed extra charge per occurrence on top of total snowfall.


----------

